# What High School did you graduate from and when?



## DannyMac

What high school did you graduate from, when and what part of town did you grow up in?

I graduated from Jones HS/1966, lived on Crestville St. two blocks off Mykawa Rd.


----------



## amazon

By the skin of my teeth............
Brazoswood in '78.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Hate to be the first youngster to reply but, Deer Park 2000!


----------



## railman

John H Reagan High School, Houston Texas 1966 Lived on Tidwell


----------



## Bobby

Bridgeport High School, Bridgeport, Texas 1966


----------



## TatterTot

Klein Forest '91. KF in DA HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Wolf6151

Sam Rayburn H.S. in Pasadena, Tx. 1983.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25

New Waverly 2002


----------



## texacajun

Alvin High Class of '88....barely!!!

Mike


----------



## B

Calhoun High School Class of 1995!!


----------



## aneel

Columbia-Brazoria 95'


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Monterey High School*

*Lubbock.......a very long time ago:smile: *


----------



## hothand

Killeen High Class of 89'


----------



## rdhdfmn

Jersey Village 1983. Grew up on hollister and tidwell. RD


----------



## thundertrout

ec high class of 78'


----------



## cfred

Cy-Creek '91

Grew up in Norchester at Jones and Grant.


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32

I still go to Cy-Fair


----------



## Cope

Jesse H. Jones, class of 1965.


----------



## Chris

Gilmer High School, 1990


----------



## davis300

Midland High School - 1993


----------



## Soaknwet

Gans, Oklahoma 1989.


----------



## SURF Buster

Brazosport-1971
Still In The Area....


----------



## Omanj

John H. Reagan Sr. High, Spirit of 76! Grew up in the Heights.


----------



## FishinHippie

Midland Lee 1991 ("Friday Night Lights" book was published)


----------



## beachbumm

Sam Rayburn High. class of 05'


----------



## Redfishr

Ball High galveston, class of 78...


----------



## tail-chaser

Palacios HS '03


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Ozona high school.....1989


----------



## McFish

High School for Performing and Visual Arts 1996


----------



## Viking48

Marion Military Institute - Marion, AL. 1966


----------



## Slim-N-None

Aldine H.S. c/o 00 (got the h*ll outta that area as soon as I could.)


----------



## coastalbend74

Aztec High School - 1992 
Aztec, NM


----------



## Crispito

St. Thomas High School 01'
TEXAS A&M UNIVERSITY 06' 


WHOOOP !


----------



## RockportRobert

Rockport-Fulton HS, '82


----------



## EGT Limited

Arlington High...class of '69


----------



## Javadrinker

Jos Memorial High School (An American High School)
Jos, Nigeria W. Africa 1972


----------



## fishaholic2

Oak Ridge High 1986, Woodlands area


----------



## fishslik5

John Foster Dulles 1980.


----------



## Blue Fury

FRIENDSWOOD- class of '05


----------



## Capt.Thomas White

Friendswood '87


----------



## MsAddicted

I'm guessing you want texas high schools, lol. 

But I'll tell you anyway
Portage Central (Portage, Michigan) 1983


----------



## capt. david

bellaire high school class of 79 maplewood sw houston


----------



## Freshwaterman

Humble, 86


----------



## 01 Aggie

McCamey High School, McCamey, TX 1997


----------



## 4thbreak

lamar consolidated 01


----------



## Wedge

Neches High School, Neches, Texas.....1986


----------



## Captain Randy

Clear Creek High School, League City Class of 78


----------



## podnuh

Westbury High School, last mid term class, January of 1970, but considered class of 1969. Rite Russ?


----------



## 21tv

Dothan High, 1975


----------



## Muddy

West Orange Stark 92'


----------



## PassingThru

Port Neches-Grove HS 1966


----------



## Cap-N-Red

*Bellaire High School (Houston) "Class of 57' "*


----------



## flounderpounder10

Sam Rayburn '97


----------



## CHARLIE

OK I saw a couple of us Reagan folks but none of any matches me, John H Reagan fightn Bulldogs 1955. 

Charlie


----------



## trodery

CE KING- Houston_ 1980


----------



## SpeckReds

James E. Taylor High School
Katy I.S.D.

1987


----------



## txbassmn

Ross S. Sterling, Baytown, Tx., class of 1977


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway

Conroe High 1998


----------



## TripleGrip

if I answered this I might find some new family members


----------



## Hooked Up

Captain Randy said:


> Clear Creek High School, League City Class of 78


 Me too! Who are ya? PM me? Guy


----------



## rvd

Ricebird '89


----------



## Bobby

CHARLIE said:


> OK I saw a couple of us Reagan folks but none of any matches me, John H Reagan fightn Bulldogs 1955.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie there are not many people as old as you and Capt-N-Red left around.


----------



## Tortuga

Geeeezzzze !!! Buncha danged kids here...

Lamar High School Redskins, Houston..'48...Yep, thats *1948*....

Oughta win me some kind of prize..:rotfl:


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle

SoHo '86...Pasadena-South Houston area


----------



## slikshore

C. E. King 98'


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

Friendswood 1990.........
still here too.

Shudda.............


----------



## Bobby

Oh I forgot about Tortuga. He was a Sargent when JC was a private!


----------



## rick3b

*High School*

Uvalde High School 
Class of 1986


----------



## Rob The Rude

James E. Taylor, Katy Tx. - 1987


----------



## CraigH

Baytown Lee, 79'


----------



## Reel-tor

Sam Houston in Houston (on Irvington). 1962

Lived in north Houston just south of Little York & N. Shepherd.


----------



## rebelangler

baytown lee 92'


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Santa Fe '82


----------



## Rob The Rude

SpeckReds said:


> James E. Taylor High School
> Katy I.S.D.
> 
> 1987


This is 2cool another from Taylor, I sent you a pm I grew up in Bear Creek and went to Taylor at the same time.


----------



## BeachCityBoy

*Barbers Hill class of 1976
*


----------



## kayakcaptain

Mt Carmel Rebels '64


----------



## medja

Milby class of '75....ouch!


----------



## firedog4$

Pirates rule. class of 1967 Vidor Texas


----------



## wtc3

Sweeny----- 1996


----------



## cloudfishing

columbia High school 83'


----------



## pere25

Texas City High School class of 95


----------



## BradP

Dulles High '96


----------



## haparks

:texasflag Klein Oak --first grad class --1985-panther pride--:texasflag


----------



## Tucsonred

Wow..there are a lot of younguns on here!! Angleton 1972


----------



## 4ADVNTRE

Bartlett High School 1983 - still attending the college of hard knocks (work) no plans to graduate just hopefully retire - then maybe I can hunt & fish everyday


----------



## State_Vet

Tuloso-Midway class of "84"


----------



## Magnolia

Fighting Yoakum Bulldogs, class of '63...........


----------



## solrac

Bellaire 89.


----------



## TXDRAKE

C. E. King High, Houston, 1988


----------



## country7

Galveston Ball High 1991


----------



## excapmarine

McArthur High..........(Aldine Ind.)...Houston,Texas...........Class of '68


----------



## DCW

Tucsonred said:


> Wow..there are a lot of younguns on here!! Angleton 1972


Class of 72 Angleton high


----------



## saintsfan

Brazoswood--BWOOD class '95


----------



## mastercylinder60

texas city high school - class of 1975 .... go stings!


----------



## judweiser

Brenham High - '81


----------



## polarpescador

Brazoswood "76


----------



## gater

*School*

Does da 6th grade count......Charlie, 1955.. wasn't that when all 12 grades where in the same classroom! LOL

Gater
Hitchcock High School - 1978


----------



## bigfish99

West -Orange -Stark- Orange ,Texas. 1981
"GO STANGS"


----------



## Pittstop

*If I remember correctly ??*



mastercylinder said:


> texas city high school - class of 1975 .... go stings![/QUOTE
> 
> Pearland High School - Class of '75
> I think you Stingrays had a pretty good football team that year ?


----------



## GettinGone

Santa Fe, Alta Loma (Santa Fe) Texas 1974, Go Indians!


----------



## badinfl

springwoods hs. class of '71


----------



## Dutch Treat

Wharton High Class of 1961


----------



## Pablo

Pleasanton, Class of '83


----------



## huntr4life

Bartlett High School 1989

Texas A&M 1995

Yeah that's right, it took me 6.5 yrs for college....so


----------



## Txmm13

Montgomery High 1999


----------



## tec

Oak Grove (Mississippi...now home of Bret Farve) 1964


----------



## grandpa cracker

I did`nt graduate so I guess I have no class.


----------



## poops

Brazoswood 1975


----------



## jdsuperbee

Grand Prairie H.S. '75


----------



## Backlashed_39

Brenham.......... Class of '92


----------



## Ron R.

Tortuga said:


> Geeeezzzze !!! Buncha danged kids here...
> 
> Lamar High School Redskins, Houston..'48...Yep, thats *1948*....
> 
> Oughta win me some kind of prize..:rotfl:


Another *******............Class of '77. Still live in Southside Place.


----------



## VJER

*Hey Texacajun...Go Yellow Jackets!*

Alvin High School 1969


----------



## salth2o

Cooper High School Cooper,TX (**NOT Abiline**) Class of 1990


----------



## thebach

Waltrip 1980 

Candlelight Forest


----------



## Chuck

Sam Rayburn High School in Pasadena 1966


----------



## deke

Robert E. Lee (Houston) 1989.


----------



## Texxan1

Lake Highlands (Richardson) 1989


----------



## mastercylinder60

Pittstop said:


> I think you Stingrays had a pretty good football team that year ?


district champs. :smile:


----------



## BIG JIMMIE

Pasadena High School 75


----------



## ComeFrom?

Winston Churchill H.S. San Antonio, 1970.


----------



## KG2

incarnate word academy 2010

2 more yers


----------



## Duke

Pasadena High School - 1964


----------



## sps

Sping Woods- class of 92 but got diploma in 93


----------



## ETS42

Lufkin HS 1978


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Sam Houston High On Irvington In Houston
1971 Lived Around Little York And Bauman


----------



## jbmoritz2000

Robert E. Lee Houston 1994
Go Generals!!!!!!!


----------



## wk127

Travis H.S 1994 Austin,Tx. i think i kan spel rite?al i no is i got that pic uv paper wut du yal think? did i dun gud?


----------



## sixshootertexan

Sam Houston High On Irvington In Houston
1978 Lived Around Little York And Bauman


----------



## sacourt97

William H. Taft H.S., 1988; San Antonio, Texas


----------



## iwant2fish

lamar 82


----------



## WWR

Texas City Hs By The Bay....'04


----------



## triton240lts

Kingwood High---1991


----------



## sea sick

Texas City High School 1993


----------



## gds

Mildred High School, Mildred, Tx, 1967.


----------



## AggieCowboy98

Mac Arthur HS - San Antonio, TX - Class Of '94
Texas A&M University Class of 1998


----------



## TX CHICKEN

Mac Arthur H.S. San Antonio 1988.
Went through pages of posts and finally got to the last one and what do ya know it's the only other Mac grad right before me!


----------



## fishin shallow

Rio Hondo High School 1992, a whole 72 in my graduating class


----------



## Brian Constantine

Houston Memorial 1985


----------



## teamfirstcast

Cy-Fair Bobcats '72!!


----------



## SUPERSAM

Orangefield HS, 1998


----------



## coachlaw

Not from this area but:

Riverside Christian Academy, River Ridge, La. Valedictorian (seriously!) 1992.
Grew up in Harahan, La. just down the road.


----------



## Brew

Island Trees HS 1981 Levittown, NY home of Eddie Money!

Raised in the shadow of Grumman Aerospace in Bethpage, NY


----------



## TxHook'Em

Caprock High School 1986


----------



## Spiderweb

*Commerce High School*

Commerce High School 73 go Tigers


----------



## Foxtrot704

Alvin High School Alvin, Tx Class of 2000!


----------



## Trigger Man

San Angelo Central High School 98


----------



## In 2 deep

Tidehaven High School 1993 El Maton, Texas


----------



## CentexPW

*Springs Woods*



badinfl said:


> springwoods hs. class of '71


Spring Woods '71

I transfered from Denver CO to Houston TX. in the middle of my senior year. My Dad worked for Monsanto Petroleum.


----------



## fowlwaters

Aldine class of 94


----------



## Mark454

South Houston High 79'


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz

Northwest Academy in 1975.


----------



## chevyfan

Deer Park, 1981, lived in the Deepwater area


----------



## Hullahopper

Where AggieCowboy98 & TX Chicken went, but just a tad earlier! :biggrin: 


Mac Arthur H.S. San Antonio 1976 Go Brahmas!


----------



## Rip Some Lip

Booker T. Washington Houston Class of 1967.


----------



## blackghost_98

Lamar Consolidated H/s 69'


----------



## Tankfxr

Calhoun H.S. 1998 
Go Sandcrabs LOL!!!


----------



## boom!

Sam Rayburn High School 1981


----------



## Bill Fisher

MHS..... class of '73, 4, & 5!


----------



## 69RRVERT

Columbia High School, West Columbia, Texas - 1987 - Go Roughnecks


----------



## WillieP

Baytown Sterling 1971 :cheers:


----------



## Coach_Stew

Timpson 1985


----------



## EZ ED

Richfield High School Waco,TX Class of 1969


----------



## TomCat

Cy-Fair, class of 69. Married my high school sweetheart class of 71. 

Bobcat Fight Never Dies.


----------



## Rog

Killeen High School class of 1989


----------



## johnd

Spring Woods / Northbrook Sr. 1975


----------



## kraymond

La Porte 1974


----------



## Profish00

Wolf6151 said:


> Sam Rayburn H.S. in Pasadena, Tx. 1983.


ditto


----------



## Bebo

Nederland '86


----------



## flieman

Tomball 1982


----------



## polekaat

Dayton High School class of '84


----------



## jhbarc

Brazoswood HS 1981 Clute TX.


----------



## BigWill

SP Waltrip 1970
Grew up in Oak Forest and the Heights


----------



## Texas-Fisherman

Sam Houston High School Class of 1993 What an adventure it was too...


----------



## Rick Kersey

Pasadena High '76


----------



## Top Kat

Deer Park 1986..


----------



## BS

Allen Military Academy, Bryan TX. 1971


----------



## agteacher

Abilene Wylie HS '95


----------



## Old Whaler

Sharpstown High class of 82!
5A state baseball champs


----------



## Fishwish

Houston Ross Sterling - 1968


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Oconnell High, Galveston, 1978


----------



## obmar41

Brenham High School 1979


----------



## lxa393

San Angelo: Central High School - '96


----------



## jay427

Tomball High School '96


----------



## chazbo

Las Cruces HS, Ls Cruces New Mexico, class of 1973! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Centerville High 1996


First one so far!!!!!!!!


----------



## AM Cloutier

Spring Woods High School. Class of 87.


----------



## ccrocker1313

South Houston '78


----------



## 2wahoo

Jenks High School, 1979. "On oh Jenks High, on oh Jenks High."


----------



## Teksyn

Nederland High 86


----------



## Silverspoon

Unbelievable! I went through 19 pages and not one person posted up Clear Lake! I know of at least 2 others here besides me though.

Clear Lake class of 1983.


----------



## lagunamadreplugger

Calallen High 1990


----------



## fishbobr

Westbury 1980 some called it wastebury........


----------



## Buck Master

Del Rio High .... 1987


----------



## POSIDEON

Langham creek....1999


----------



## Aggie Chris

St. Joseph's Academy, Brownsville TX 1996


----------



## DLorine

Brazoswood HS 1995


----------



## shepco

*lutheran high south*

class of 1984


----------



## tail-chaser

ya'll 2coolers are old


----------



## earlybird

Boling High School 1970

Boling, Tx


----------



## Trouthunter

El Campo High School...1976

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

*Westbury?*



fishbobr said:


> Westbury 1980 some called it wastebury........


I dated a girl forever who lived in Westbury and graduated there. Class of 74 or 75.

TH


----------



## 007

South Houston High School '86


----------



## dwilliams35

Taylor high (Katy) '83


----------



## txredneck68

Rice consolidated 89


----------



## daparson

*High School*

LaPorte - 1978


----------



## SHURSHOT270

Bellaire 2003


----------



## Shaggy

Clear Brook 2001


----------



## fabian31268

baytown sterling 86


----------



## Cope

fishbobr said:


> Westbury 1980 some called it wastebury........


For you it probably was.


----------



## 6Mile

St. Thomas High School class of 93


----------



## GSMAN

Clear Creek High School 1978


----------



## aggiebret

LaMarque High 2001. "We are, LaMarque, Cougars, Whoosh!"

Texas A&M 2005 Whoop!

Bret


----------



## flounderchaser

*Lamar Redskins*

AND another ******* Lamar Class of 1977...sat next to Ron R with his 1976 Camaro!


----------



## Moonpie

Smithson Valley High '78


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*School*

Tidehaven High School, El Maton, TX class of 1997.


----------



## yakfisher

Leander 1992


----------



## Specsniper

Tomball class of '89


----------



## wpf

Mighty Tatum Eagles class of '78. Had 47 in the senior class. Hey Coach Stew, we used to play Timpson in Football. Of course you would have been in elementary in '78.


----------



## nu2salt

Buna High School 1975.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain)

Boerne High School, Boerne TX, Class of '87.

Lance.


----------



## albert white

North Shore High School class of 82.


----------



## FLOUNDERINGFREE230

LaPorte High School 1979


----------



## theotherwaldo

I'm probably listed as a drop-out in North Eugene and Junction city High Schools in Oregon, as well as Bell, Bell Gardens, and Southgate, California.
Graduated in 1975 from Huntington Park High, California.

My father was a travelin' man.


----------



## Mr.Warsaw

Eisenhower in AISD Houston Texas 1993. Graduated with some great people, but moved out on my own as quickly as possible. It was going down quickly back then. Haven't been back in that area in years


----------



## Jim-Bo

John H Reagan Class of 61


----------



## MikTheKnife

*Getting in late on this one*

Green Mountian High School in Lakewood, Colorado. Class of 1982. Lived in what was then the furthest West subdivision in the Denver area on West Warren Street.


----------



## OUTLAW

LaMarque '79. only saw one other from there. guess folks don't like to admit it or most of the grads are still in prison


----------



## firemitch2

Santa Fe High 1991


----------



## MT Stringer

Robert E. Lee (Baytown), Class of '67.


----------



## ProSkiff

North Shore '93


----------



## reelthreat

Falls City High School class of '95. Home of the Battling Beavers.


----------



## Brassnadz

Pearland HS Class of 84. We were supposed to get more.....


----------



## DatDude

Coach_Stew said:


> Timpson 1985


My grandma lives in timpson how many was in ur graduating class like 6. Oh i just got my good enough diploma from i can't even remember where from..hahaha


----------



## 3192

H.M. King High---1972
Kingsville, TX


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Spring Woods High School 1993


----------



## rambunctious

*Hs*

Great Falls High--Great Falls ,Montana--1962
Terry


----------



## wacky-worm

I Lived in Channelview. What's a highschool?


----------



## roundman

was suppose to go to austin on dumble street in houston, but wanted a craft, so i went and graduated in 76 from houston technical institute it was across the street from the high school for the performing and visual arts , i think now it is houston community college? i learned how to weld from a damm good teacher named fred thomas !


----------



## tealnexttime1

brazoswood class of 88'


----------



## Texas T

24 pages and nobody willing to claim S F Austin HS in Houston escaped in 69.


----------



## kunder3006

C. E. KING.... 1991...by the hair on my toe nails


----------



## mini me

Lovington, New Mexico 1997


----------



## jackfish

Odessa Permian 1967


----------



## TWHJ28

Woodsboro H.S. Class of 96
Grew up on ranch between woodsboro and refugio.


----------



## Hotrod

Terry in Rosenberg 1991 with top honors, lol.


----------



## Belt Sanders

Andrews '75


----------



## roundman

Texas T said:


> 24 pages and nobody willing to claim S F Austin HS in Houston escaped in 69.


 as you see i started in 10th grade there , knew i needed a trade so i had to quit austin and wait till the next quarter to get into hti after i had to take several test to qualify to get into the course i was trying for!


----------



## rockyraider

Round Rock High School, Round Rock, TX '95


----------



## Scout177

Merkel High School 1967
Merkel, TX fighting Badgers


----------



## wan2bfishin

Wharton High School (Tigers)
Class of 1979
Wharton, TX


----------



## 188tredfin

Angleton High School '94


----------



## tater salad

Angleton High School Class of '79 Fighting Wildcats


----------



## LIONESS-270

Stephen f. Austin '64, Port Acres web-footed eagles and bayou outlaws....gator hunters


----------



## baylvr

_Columbia High School - West Columbia TX - Class of 1981_
_Home of the fighting Roughnecks!_


----------



## 2FarAway

Northbrook - 1981


----------



## fishphoto

Victoria High School '95


----------



## gitchesum

North Shore High - Class of 90/91/91.5 depends on how you see it.


----------



## lexism

uvalde high school 1991


----------



## Big_poppabear

Clear Creek and Galveston O'Connell - c/o 1996


----------



## kdubya

Lamar Consolidated High School Mustangs Class of 1984.

Rosenberg,Tx

Home of the 2007 4A Texas High School Div 1 Football Champions !!!


Kelly


----------



## Zork

Santa Fe '89


----------



## JavelinaRuss

Last page, 
Third Alta Loma (Santa Fe, Tx) ***** on here, and the youngest

Class '99

Laughed my butt off at graduation, Princpal showed how smart he was saying "We were the last class of the century" when it was really class 2000 
that would be.......

WE GREW THEM SMART!!!


----------



## KILT610

*high school*

Somerville High School 1962


----------



## deerdude2000

*H.s*

Cy-fair 1975 my son in 2007 still live in cypress but not for long heading to Freer Tx.


----------



## Bustin Chops

Horace Mann High School class 0f '71 Gary, Indiana..fighting horsemen.


----------



## duckdawg

Klein HS '93


----------



## rhmartin

Deer Park 1978. They graduated me to get me out of there.....


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Stratford High, 1977


----------



## Benny

McCullough H.S. 1989


----------



## rwayne

Connally High Cadets 1963 Waco,Tx.


----------



## tx-fisherdude

27 pages and only 1 other Milby 
1979


----------



## Siena34

I graduated from High School for Health Professions in 1995. I grew up in the Hiram Clarke area, near Madison High School.



Brandon


----------



## scooter2

Milby Class of 73


----------



## nitrofish

North Shore High School. Class of '84. Couldn't wait to get out and now wish I was back in.


----------



## munson

Klein High- '91


----------



## johnny astro

Strake Jesuit '85 ahh those were the days.....


----------



## redfish bayrat

Aransas Pass High School. '72


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Needville High School class of '90


----------



## EastBound

Port Isabel Tarpon class of 77


----------



## Danno93

Channelview High Class of '93


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Wow, I'm the only one in here that went to Stratford?


----------



## TC redfish

Texas City High, '84.


----------



## Stringer

Alief Elsik '95

Grew up in Alief from about '78 to '95. Now live in Katy, but still coach in Alief. How times have changed.


----------



## mudcatz71

holland high, 04


----------



## Badhabit

Barbers Hill....... 1979


----------



## Unbound

Lane Tech, class of '76


----------



## Texascoast3

Clements High School-Class of 2003
Sugar Land, Texas


----------



## 032490

S P Waltrip H S
Class of 1974


----------



## FishBone

cloudfishing said:


> columbia High school 83'


Columbia High School 1982.

FishBone


----------



## JOKER

Tidehaven High Class Of 97


----------



## wading_fool

New Braunfels High School '86


----------



## highspeed

Bay City class of '99.


----------



## wadefish

Van Vleck, TX 1994


----------



## Corey D

*lp*

la porte 93


----------



## Flippy

Alief Elsik Class of 1990.


----------



## ccfishin

Calallen High School - Class of 1996


----------



## saltyoperator

Tidehaven High, El Maton, Tx. 1997


----------



## bullred764

Rockdale 00'


----------



## John Paul

Flour Bluff 86'


----------



## spotsndots

Spring Woods 1984


----------



## JCHjr55

Galveston Ball High Tornadoes
Class of 1973
Football & Basketball Quarterfinalists and Track State Champs


----------



## Mschuste

Sharyland High School 2004 Grew up in Alamo,TX


----------



## scwine

Katy High School..........1988.


----------



## bluewaterexplorer

Alvin High School 93'. Left ASAP


----------



## medicman

David H. Hickman High School
Columbia, MO class of 1982.
Medicman


----------



## ZenDaddy

Bramalea Secondary School. Bramalea, Ontario, Canada. Class of 1985.
Long strange trip to the LoneStar state.


----------



## KJON

Stephen F. Austin, PORT ACRES, 1968, now closed.


----------



## rc

Calhoun High School 1980


----------



## amerson357

Alief Hastings Class of 1991


----------



## RockportRobert

Two, four six, eight!
Score before we graduate!

Commonly heard cheer at Rockport-Fulton in the early '80's.

hwell:


----------



## LA Cox

*Bchs...*

Bay City High School...Class of 88!

Late,
Cox


----------



## saltwatersensations

Dickinson High 2000


----------



## leroyg

Looks like the third Valley guy, McAllen High class of 1977


----------



## steve35

Abilene Wylie "88 Go Bulldogs


----------



## monark

Warren High Class of '78. Warren Texas. 43 graduates. I was in the top 80%


----------



## gdtrahan

Jennings High School, Jennings Louisiana; 1977


----------



## seapro

Deer Park High School, class of 1974


----------



## ifish2

Alice High School 1989


----------



## mastercylinder60

monark said:


> Warren High Class of '78. Warren Texas. 43 graduates. I was in the top 80%


wow! i'll bet your parents were proud.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

ifish2 said:


> Alice High School 1989


89??? You graduate when you were 12 or something? You know any of "the Alice Mafia" who belong to the Tejas Vacqueros? LOL


----------



## Silverfox1

Spring High School 1981, FM1960 and Ella Blvd.


----------



## squidmotion

katy taylor...

class of '85
blinn jr. college....class of 88
uh....class of 99


----------



## BigTexasBuck12

Mabank High School - Class of '91


----------



## BigPig069

Flour Bluff 83


----------



## Shoal Time

Angleton High School 1989


----------



## skout210

Reagan County Owls Class of 80, aka Big Lake Tx


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY

Cobra (IHS) - 1984


----------



## grandpa cracker

Deer Park Sr. High-- 1973 Lived on Mark St. from 1962- 1974


----------



## Bluffer

Flour Bluff (corpus) 1977.


----------



## coastalgriff

1992 Thomas Downey H.S., Modesto, CA. 471 in the graduating class and I would guess that close to that many did not make graduation.


----------



## srmtphillips

Sonora High School class of '86
Sonora, Texas - couldn't wait to get out - cant wait to go back!


----------



## Sow Trout

Brazosport 1963 I wasn't in the top 10%.


----------



## 18outrage

S.P. Waltrip 1981


----------



## Animal Chris

El Campo Country Day School, Class of '74.


----------



## raw10628

Cypress Falls 2001


----------



## leadhead

*High School*

Houston Memorial - 1988


----------



## hog

Brazosport Exporter class of 73 


Hog


----------



## bcspider

Clear Creek High School, 1977


----------



## Mike Jennings

kdubya said:


> Lamar Consolidated High School Mustangs Class of 1984.
> 
> Rosenberg,Tx
> 
> Home of the 2007 4A Texas High School Div 1 Football Champions !!!
> 
> Kelly


i remimber yall well, man that foot ball field was hard !

Angleton High School ,,,Class of '85


----------



## bassmaster2004

Waller High School 2004
International Agriculture Missions 2004-2006
Blinn and Texas A&M 2010


----------



## bthorp

pasadena class of 1976 
Go Eagles


----------



## Snap Draggin

Port Neches - Groves High School 1982. I lived in Port Neches.


----------



## Too Tall

leroyg said:


> Looks like the third Valley guy, McAllen High class of 1977


4th McHi '82


----------



## wet dreams

French High School '72' n Beaumont


----------



## Hard Head

Finally another Fighting Buff! Milby class of 77 here.



medja said:


> Milby class of '75....ouch!


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Galena Park - Class of '63


----------



## redduck

Pasadena High School class of 61.


----------



## rlw

El Campo High School home of the fightin' Ricebirds!!! Class of '79 WAY after Trouthunter!!!
Rick


----------



## bearkat08

Paradise HS in Paradise, Tx! Class of '04


----------



## vinsp

Cleveland Heights High Class of 81


----------



## DiveMaster

Columbia (Roughnecks) 1987

DM


----------



## ichiban

Far West Texas - El Paso - Ysleta High School, 1976


----------



## Scooby

Riviera-Kaufer High School 1981
Riviera,Texas (Gateway to Baffin Bay)


----------



## espanolabass

Spruce Creek Senior High School class of 1981
Port Orange, Fl (Daytona Beach area)


----------



## aggie82josh

Orangefield High School - 2000

Off of FM 1136.


----------



## KIKO

Pharr- San Juan - Alamo (PSJA) Class 1991


----------



## Dr. Krol

Robert E. Lee Baytown, Tx. 1970

All the best.

Dr.Krol


----------



## badfisherman

Whitehouse High, Tyler,Tx. Class of '77!


----------



## rattletrap

*That`s what I was thinking???*



OUTLAW said:


> LaMarque '79. only saw one other from there. guess folks don't like to admit it or most of the grads are still in prison


LaMarque Class of `83


----------



## big john o

North Shore High - 1990


----------



## dealer4

John H. Reagan Class Of 1960....wow!..what An Oldtimer...


----------



## LBS

Wharton High School 1998
Texas A&M 2004 - it was party instead of study the first two years.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Klein HS - 1995

Not very many of us on here. Thought there would be more.


----------



## ebarrera77

Edinburg North High School '96


----------



## day0970

Westbury 1989


----------



## HAYBL

Smithson Valley High School class of '95.


----------



## Mustad7731

Graduated:

Ross Sterling [Baytown] '71
Lee College, '79
UHCLC '81

Mustad7731


----------



## skinnywater

Galena Park-65


----------



## jpcstock2

Baytown Lee Class 1974


----------



## Propwash

Barbers Hill..............Class of '88
SWTSU...........'96


----------



## 3up3down

Klein Oak HS
Class of 1991


----------



## RRfisher

Klein Oak - 97


----------



## SSMike

Magnolia 95'


----------



## 1hunglower

Edna High 1990


----------



## dishman

Klein Forest-1995


----------



## riverdog

Katy High School 2004


----------



## Corky

Nederland High School - 1992


----------



## Surf Hunter

Friendswood High, Class of 86


----------



## OffShore Man

Snyder High 1987.


----------



## IMBIT2

Friendswood 1994


----------



## swanchez

Lamar Consolidated - 2002


----------



## Tight Knot

Katy High School.....1977-Go tigers!
T.K.


----------



## ladyfish

Lamar Consolidated - Rosenberg/Richmond - 1965 - Go Mustangs

ladyfish


----------



## Bentrods

LBJ High school, Austin 1982
br.


----------



## CamoWhaler

Jersey Village '96


----------



## EndTuition

Hitchcock HS 1973, There were 77 of us.


----------



## Charles Helm

As I mentioned when we did this thread in 2006, I graduated from Richfield High School in beautiful Waco, Texas, class of 1982:

_We're the Greatest_
_We're the Best_
_'82 Outshines the Rest_
_1-2-3 Hook'Em Rams!_

I think we went 1-11-1 in football my senior year...


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

This may be the longest thread I've ever seen!

We've got a LOT of youngsters here, LOL!

It looks like lots of us stayed pretty close to where we grew up.

I attended Pasadena High School up until my senior year; then a brand spanking new school opened up, and I had to go there. Bummer!

I played clarinet in the band, and I was a twirler.

*First graduating class of Sam Rayburn High School (in Pasadena) 1965.*


----------



## bthorp

mrs B i think you probably went to rayburn with my sister or brother inlaw,Beverly Thorp or David Lamb?


----------



## skb3167

Saint Agnes Academy - 1999

Texas A&M 2003


----------



## br549

I must really be bored!!!!!! Just read this whole thing

Angleton 87
I was on the beer team


----------



## shepard24

Harlingen South 00'


----------



## Brian Castille

Clear Lake - 1997


----------



## PHINS

Clements High School 1987


----------



## DEXTER

Tulia class of '83

Tarleton class of '87


----------



## Fishtexx

Cy-Fair High school 1977


----------



## hunt/fish4ever

Barbers Hill - 1988


----------



## tsite

angleton high school class of 78


----------



## jjd79

Port Arthur Thomas Jefferson H.S class of 79 (T.J. doesn't exist anymore)


----------



## bumfisherman

Alvin High School. Class of 1990 and wish I was still there!



Josh


----------



## Mike Oxbig

Midland High School 1999


----------



## spitfire

Barbara Jordan High School 1995


----------



## diveback

Brazoswood High in 97

Tarleton State 03


----------



## Mark E.

Klein Oak 1987


----------



## Durtjunkee

All the way through and I didn't see a single person from East Bernard, TX. Guess I'm the only one who got out of there and learned to use a computer =).

EBHS 1992

While everyone else was at the football game, I was wading in Matagorda.


----------



## Bukmstr

*Sbisd.....*

SBISD - Memorial High class of 90'


----------



## Bozo

Friendswood - '86


----------



## Phantom

Ross S. Sterling, Baytown Texas, Class of 91.


----------



## troutslayer

Baytown Sterling...."84"

Dang Im getting old


----------



## backlashlady

*Hs*

J. Frank Dobie - 1987 -


----------



## Ninja

MacArthur (Aldine) 75'

How it has changed from those days...


----------



## Ono Loco

Ridgemont High


----------



## whaler18

Ross S. Sterling, Baytown Texas, Class of 93.


----------



## swifty

Brenham High - class of 1988

swifty


----------



## jlarge

Brazosport HS in Freeport. Almost didn't make it. I thought I was going to go in for the six year plan.


----------



## jlarge

sorry in 1990


----------



## fishy

Langham Creek 2006 


Texas A&M 2010


----------



## MoonShadow

Cleveland High School 1960, Cleveland Mississippi.


----------



## Postoak213

Kenedy High School - Class of 1977 - Kenedy, TX

I was in the top 10 of my class of 59, but not in the top 10% - I was #9


----------



## My Three Sons

Brady High School 1978


----------



## JD761

Dripping Springs H.S., class of '94.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Plano Sr. High '78 State Champs


----------



## osobrujo

Pearsall High School Class of 1972.


----------



## portalto

LaMarque '75


----------



## JimmyS

Galena Park 1963.


----------



## DOUBLE-HOOKUP

Westchester 1971


----------



## bstars

Spring Branch 1978


----------



## twodwtr

Refugio High School( Class Of '89) Go 'cats Go


----------



## tomcatt

MacArthur HS c/o98


----------



## americanfisher

Klein Oak----2000


----------



## puddle shuttle

Natalia High School 1994


----------



## MEENDEEN

Sapulpa High School. 1957


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Robert E. Lee, Baytown, Tx in 86.


----------



## stargazer

La Porte High..1973


----------



## Hornet

Huntsville High School - 1976


----------



## BayTex

Leander, 1986


----------



## Tiny

Dang this is a long thread!!

Texas City High School 1991


----------



## locorojo

Forest Park High School

Beaumont '76


----------



## matagordaman

Wharton, Texas 1959


----------



## Hookdog02

rattletrap said:


> LaMarque Class of `83


 I went to LaMarque JR high '93-94
North Shore '95-'96
Graduated from C.E. Ellison H.S., in Killeen, TX 1998


----------



## MarshMellow

Forest Park High in Beaumont, 1973


----------



## Alopez

Aldine H.S. 98


----------



## Capt. Morgan

Bridge City, "Class of 79"


----------



## muddnasty

Mac Arthur back when we were good at all sports... 89'


----------



## Pocboy

Theodore Roosevelt San Antonio-'84


----------



## BBYC

Knew there had to be at least one more.



Theodore Roosevelt San Antonio, 74


----------



## Electric Mullet

Ore City High School, Ore City, Texas 1994

It's just north of Longview next to Lake O The Pines


----------



## Buffett Fan

johnny astro said:


> Strake Jesuit '85 ahh those were the days.....


Strake Jesuit '71, here.

Man, there was nothing out there then, Gessner didn't even cross Bellaire.


----------



## captn mark

Clear Brook '94


----------



## dragnet

Friendswood...'72


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle

This brings back memories, Mrs Backlasher! I was a twirler in Junior High (Miller Intermediate, PISD) I tried to follow in my sisters footsteps who was also a twirler (San Jacinto Intermediate, PISD). Unfortunately all of those lessons my mom paid for were wasted on me! No coordination!



Mrs Backlasher said:


> This may be the longest thread I've ever seen!
> 
> We've got a LOT of youngsters here, LOL!
> 
> It looks like lots of us stayed pretty close to where we grew up.
> 
> I attended Pasadena High School up until my senior year; then a brand spanking new school opened up, and I had to go there. Bummer!
> 
> I played clarinet in the band, and I was a twirler.
> 
> *First graduating class of Sam Rayburn High School (in Pasadena) 1965.*


----------



## katybuilder

guess ill go first for mayde creek in 90. spent most of the year in "A" school for leading a walk out over my long hair but they let me walk.....lol


----------



## DmaxRojo

St. Joseph - Victoria '94

TAMU - '00

UTSA - '06

1)Flyer 2)Aggie 3)Aggie 4)Aggie 5)...


----------



## TSonnier

Lake Arthur High Lake Arthur, Louisiana 1990


----------



## twelfth man

McAllen Memorial - 1989

Texas A&M University - 1994


----------



## Boomer

Wow, only three of us from Bellaire.

Bellaire High School, Class of '83


----------



## plhsurfer

rebelangler said:


> baytown lee 92'


Same Here


----------



## NateTxAg

Elkin High School Class of 2004!


----------



## SARGENTTX

*H.s*

I'll Be # 2 J.frank Dobie 78 Hook Um Horns


----------



## enielsen

H.M.King High 1991 Kingsville, TX


----------



## mommas worry

#419 beat me to be the first - Kenedy High School '67
Would have been the first but by the time I got to the end, I forgot what I was doing, then had to go to bed, and just fell out. Alzheimers and old age - 'ya gotta love it.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Skyline HS 1985

Dallas, TX


----------



## dlove

Friendswood 1994


----------



## bradc

Bells High School, Bells Texas 94


----------



## speckledred

Podner was right, last mid-term class of 69' in Jan 1970, Westbury HS.


----------



## stelvis

*Make it 4 Boomer*



Boomer said:


> Wow, only three of us from Bellaire.
> 
> Bellaire High School, Class of '83


Bellaire '75


----------



## explorer21

Jersey Village High School (Falcons). Class of 1989. Grew up about ten houses from the school.


----------



## Sol Searchin

Pearland HS 1996


----------



## JShupe

*Jersey Village....*

Class of 89.

Fighting Falcons, Flying Falcons, Farting Falcons, some **** birds.


----------



## Lesto

Baytown Lee, 79


----------



## ToYoungToRetire

Hallettsville High, 79


----------



## TMO

St Thomas Episcopal 1982


----------



## brownie

Sam Rayburn class of 68


----------



## fastpitch

Bellaire, class of 70.


----------



## jaycarroll

CY FAIR "the original" Fighting Bobcats.....1987

Calos Watkins Prin. Graduated there like 50 years before me.
I think they used to fend off Native Americans on the way to school there.
Still have the hitching post in front.

Hung out in Barwood.


----------



## lou5036

Deer Park Class Of 87


----------



## Primer

Dad: Aldine '77


Me: Clear Brook 2012 :doowapsta


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Pasadena High School Class of '62 GO EAGLES! It was a good year for High School Football, and it was a DYNAMITE year for rock and roll! 'Twern't a bad year for the sweat hogs down in the vocational wing neither!


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris

Anahuac High School Class of 98


----------



## galbayfisher

Aldine High School
Class of '71


----------



## jbtrahan

Orangefield High school - 1988


----------



## TexAg0308

Cy-Fair '99 B.F.N.D. (Bobcat Fight Never Dies!)


----------



## gulfcoastpunk

Lamar consolidated high school 2001 in rosenberg. 

MMI 2003


----------



## arrowbarb

Robert E Lee, in Baytown Class of 73. Grew up on Adoue street.


----------



## [email protected]

Class of 65, GO Trojans. South Houston High. Grew up in the city of South Houston in a time long ago.


----------



## wil.k

J.F. Dulles Sugarland 1986


----------



## let's talk fishin

Hull Daisetta class of 1990


----------



## TxWadr1

Sharpstown High survivor class of '83


----------



## fishnstringer

*Lutcher Stark High School,*

Orange, Texas, Class of '59. Lutcher Stark was consolidated with West Orange High School in the '60s and is now called West Orange Stark High School.


----------



## Bassman5119

Milby High School, Class of '81.


----------



## Colaholic2000

C. E. King - class of 92


----------



## Swampmamma

Lumberton HS C/0 '02


----------



## hutch82

Sherman High School 1982- Sherman, Texas 
Brew Crew of '82!


----------



## Sea Aggie

Robert E. Lee Generals (Houston) - Class of `87


----------



## Peschereccjo

Lee County HS, Leesburg, GA, 1994


----------



## farmdude

Canton 1971


----------



## Jammerfishin

Deer Park 2001


----------



## Bayduck

*Corpus Christi*

WB Ray '80


----------



## Lady Jelly Fish

Alvin class of 88


----------



## Backcast

Quitman HS. Texas
Go Bulldogs!!!
Class of '67
Graduated with 58

we were around Gilmer and Canton and Tyler Can't believe I looked at every post up til now.

Joe


----------



## wpf

With Backcast from Quitman, Coachstew from Timpson, and badfisherman from Whitehouse, we have half of our old football district from the Piney Woods of North East Texas represented on 2Cool. Of course we're all over the place on when we were there.
Cool Thread!

Mighty Tatum Eagles 1978


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

Brazosport 1993


----------



## badboy

West Brook HS 1987


----------



## HIJACK

The *VIEW *(Channelview Tx) Class of 90


----------



## Sharkbite

I'll drag it out a little further...

James E Taylor HS (Katy) '89


----------



## DrumRunSteve

cfred said:


> Cy-Creek '91
> 
> Grew up in Norchester at Jones and Grant.


Me too, Cy-Creek Class of 91


----------



## hardhead34

went to hitchcock high in hitchcock graduated in 1993


----------



## Monarchy

wow - I'm only #3 from Clear Lake ('84) - whoodathunkit?


----------



## MaiChip

Its about time, Clear Lake High - 82


----------



## rio frio

texas city class of 72...........go stings.....rio


----------



## crappieman32175

Chireno High School 94


----------



## bdriscoll

Aransas Pass - '81
TAMU - '86


----------



## hogracer1

Sam Rayburn in Pasadena in the Great year of 1969


----------



## fishin4fun

i'll be the third and the youngest from DOBIE!!...05 GO HORNS


----------



## Hydra Man

Houston Memorial High....Boogie thru '82!


----------



## iridered2003

ball high galveston grag e ate it 1982


----------



## 3reds

El Campo '62...GO Ricebirds


----------



## Bevo34

Round Rock High School '88
SWTSU '96 (don't ask)
UT '03


----------



## txgoddess

Hudson High School (Lufkin, TX) 1993


----------



## troutmanmike

Milby High School Class of 96':wink:


----------



## G-Money

Lake Highlands 1968


----------



## RogerB

Carroll High School
Corpus Christi Class of '67


----------



## PasadenaMan

Class of 1999 Sam Rayburn High School Pasadena,Tx


----------



## bigpun91

south houston high class of 96
pasadena/south houston


----------



## mullet head

The mighty Judson Rockets, Converse TX, 1985


----------



## dfish

Hondo HS class of '99


----------



## baldhunter

El Campo High School 1975.


----------



## fishon

*High School*

Evan Hardy Collegiate, Saskatoon Saskatchewan, 1971


----------



## mywifeshusband

Jordan Vocational High School class of 65 If the name has a ring its probably because the land for the school was donated by the Jordan family. This is the family That Bill Jordan is related to. JVHS is in Columbus,Ga home of Realtree. We got to Texas as fast as we could when we learned what was here. Beau


----------



## notthatdeep

South Houston class of '64, graduated '65...without honors.

US Army, class of '69
UT, class of '73
LSU, class of '80


----------



## thejimmster

St. Anthony High School '87, San Antonio, TX


----------



## srmtphillips

Wow - I cant believe I am the only one from Sonora High School!


----------



## knuttdeep

DannyMac said:


> What high school did you graduate from, when and what part of town did you grow up in?
> 
> I graduated from Jones HS/1966, lived on Crestville St. two blocks off Mykawa Rd.


Dulles 75-76
Friendswood 74-75
Hartman 72-74
Garden Villas 68-72
Queen of Peace 67-68
Mt Carmel 64-68

Gave Mr. Mac the best training He ever got at Garden Villas Park.
He definately kept us in line and had an impact on my life.
Thanks Mr. Mac


----------



## Bandman

Ball High - 1959


----------



## DaHorns

L.D. Bell High School 1991
Bedford, Tx


----------



## Sweet Action

Guess I'm the only St. Pius X Panther... c/o 2005
Houston,TX on N.Shephard
UTSA c/o 2099 I'm on like the 80yr. plan


----------



## LDS

J. Frank Dobie - 1985-


----------



## MZapalac

No Hook'ed Up your not the only one on 2cool who is a St. Pius X Panther. I'm a 1982 SPX grad.............MZ


----------



## Sweet Action

Alright MZapalac way to show that PANTHER PRIDE!!!!


----------



## speckfisher

Madison High School 1982 Houston


----------



## speckthreat

*O'connell High*

O'connell High School In Galveston, Lived On The West End At The Beach House Than, Live On 42nd And Shepard Now.. Right Down The Street From St.pius X , Whos A$$es We Kicked, Well Once!!! Haha


----------



## DEG

Brazoswood class of '78. Lived on Sage in Lake Jackson.


----------



## A Salt Weapon

Port Neches-Groves 1976


----------



## DEACON FRY

WHEATLEY CLASS OF 1971, GREW UP IN CLINTON PARK:fireworks


----------



## msallen

French High School, class of 81'. Hey WW, I was getting worried that I was the only one from French???


----------



## 535

Jim Ned High... 1985


----------



## jss344

Angleton High...98

TAMU...02


----------



## TMWTim

Friendly Senior High School

Fort Washington, Maryland

Class of 1990


'Friendly' it wasn't. A perfectly good school destroyed by the bussing of inner city D.C. students. I survived!


----------



## dargelskout

a little futher south

Freer High School 

Freer, TX

Class of 1995


----------



## 10RBetter

Splendora High-1978


----------



## peelin' drag

Edinburg High- class of "74


----------



## hellonwater

WOW!!! I read the whole post.
only the second Bridge City High School
Class of '76
Bridge City, Texas home of Sabine Lake


----------



## Tom Stewart

Lake Charles High School - 1979
Lake Charles, LA


----------



## LDL

Haysville ,Ks. Campus High School. "77"


----------



## txpoboy

Nederland, Tx Class of 1969 - Go Bulldogs!


----------



## King_Tarpon

Rocky Hill High School in Rocky Hill, Connecticut. I'm guessing we didn't play any of you guys in football


----------



## JBO

*Alvin*

Alvin 1980


----------



## Tankfxr

This is probably the longest post i have seen. I have noticed a few from Calhoun.


----------



## krissy

Pearland, 1996


----------



## waterspout

North Shore '83!

you Ol Galena Park boys from the 60's, if coach Jones ever gave you pops,,, I tell him you enjoyed them,, He's my Dad!


----------



## Capt. Tricia

Aldine 77


----------



## callin'coop

brazoswood- clute 2004
A&M 2007


----------



## Mrschasintail

Westbury Rebels 1985


----------



## pacesetter

sam houston class of 1979


----------



## Clint

Brazoswood class of 1975

Grew up at the corner of Carnation & Sycamore.


----------



## yazoomike

Wharton, class of 1985


----------



## Bayscout22

Ross S. Sterling '83 - Baytown, by way of Highlands, Texas!


----------



## SUPERSAM

aggie82josh said:


> Orangefield High School - 2000
> 
> Off of FM 1136.


Maybe the A&M academics have overcome you, but OHS is off of 105. Between 62 and 1442.:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAVIDC

Southside San Antonio class of '84 go Cardinal


----------



## MXCapt

Strake Jesuit Class of 1997


----------



## kodman1

Pharr-San Juan-Alamo/1986


----------



## poops

Clint said:


> Brazoswood class of 1975
> 
> Grew up at the corner of Carnation & Sycamore.


Hey Clint,

I was wondering if you'd jump in on this un ?

Poops


----------



## dumbstick

It took 3 shots of vodka to get to the end of this one.

Ran away from Angleton High in 1991. 

Working on a Masters from U of HK. (that's University of Hard Knox fer u smart fellers)

Go Wildcats.. Go away. Go far away... Hated that town. Still do. Wish my parents would move so I wouldn't have to drive thru there anymore....


----------



## Freshwaterman

*What high school did you graduate from ?*

I graduated from C.E. King High School in 1988, when that area/district was still considered nice but alot has changed throughout the last 20 years.


----------



## limey

Jubile Rd, Gosforth, UK - 1968


----------



## catcherflo

north shore 1982 home of the fighting mustangs


----------



## 24Buds

Stratford 1991


----------



## metzger

Leander,Texas 1993


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

clear lake hs 07 baby!


----------



## iwant2fish

houston lamar 82


----------



## JavelinaRuss

No wonder I couldn't find my post on here I have stuck it on yet there's two of them!

Santa Fe, Tx '99


----------



## JDM77

Montgomery 96


----------



## kingfisher_105

Channelview, 1991


----------



## Boke4

Milby, class of '75.


----------



## BUBAFISH

BELLAIRE HIGH CLASS OF 1972.


----------



## hog

*Brazosport Exporter *
*Class of 73*
​
:helpid I ever really graduate? :help:

feels like Im still there (inside joke :biggrin​


----------



## Little-bit

Bay City High School 1993.


----------



## Empireboats

Barbers Hill Class of 2000


----------



## cclayton01

Sweeny 2001


----------



## ETeacher50

*2 California Schools, 1 in TX.*

Dominguez HS, Compton, CA 1975-almost. Big Bear High, Big Bear Lake, CA 1975 - Almost again but got expelled twice. McAllen High School, McAllen, TX 1976 - made it!!! But, I had to take one of my teacher's nieces to her prom in Edinburg that year otherwise he would have given me a failing grade; I did deserve a grade lower than a seventy!!!
Oh......what a night!!!!


----------



## espanolabass

Spruce Creek High School Port Orange, FL. class of 1981
Go Hawks


----------



## grayfish

Galena Park 1965


----------



## SeaFox85

I've seen Hondo, Natalia, and Pearsall. I guess I'll represent good ole Devine class of 2003.


----------



## crw91383

Houston Lamar 2002


----------



## ELF62

West Columbia...1981


----------



## Main Frame 8

Skyline HS - Dallas 1985

I did a search about this before I started a similar thread last week. I wonder why it did not pick it up???


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior

Ball High School, 79 " and NO we did not turn over your school bus at the football game ! " Go TORS !!!!


----------



## Slime Time

*Maroon & White with all our might*

Columbia HS 1986 watched the shuttle blow up live in Economics class


----------



## rkm

Danbury High School
Class of '89


----------



## bumaruski

North Shore, '92


----------



## capt mullet

wow if you read all of these you are very bored. i read about 10 pages and figured there is no way I can sit here for an hour looking for anyone from Richardson High school class of 87 wow was it that long ago. man I am old!!!!


----------



## igo320

Corpus Christi-Calallen class of 1978...GATA....
then on to the University of Texas, Austin


----------



## kpko

John H. Reagan, 1968 - Houston Heights


----------



## fishin85ag

Is it time to leave work yet?

Graduated from "Where the hell is Runge" High School where I barely made the top 10%. Weren't but 21 of us.

Texas A&M '85


----------



## oc_steve

Pacifica High School
Garden Grove, CA 1980


----------



## stangfan93

Sam Rayburn HS in Pasadena 2001


----------



## WillfishforFood

Calhoun HS class of '99


----------



## rayfish

Galena Park in 85


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Alvin, 1984


----------



## Poon Chaser

Plano east '84


----------



## Capt. Dave

As far as i can tell the first one 

HUFFMAN 1977


----------



## copperhead

Burnet High, Class of 80.


----------



## riverdog

Katy High 2004


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Graduated from Somerville Highschool in 1973. Dang I'm getting old.


----------



## peeker1966

katy high school 1984, lived in katy and still here.


----------



## peeker1966

katy high 1984


----------



## Magnolia

Yoakum Hi School 1963.........


----------



## ratrap

Northbrook Sr. Hi. 78' in Spring Branch,got out as soon as I could !!!!!!


----------



## ratrap

Why won't anyone admit to going to New Caney HS ????


----------



## curtis provenzano

I WILL MAKE #3 FOR MT. CARMEL REBELS. CLASS OF 83, SCHOOL IS CLOSED NOW. THAT BLOWS. HAD A LOT OF GOOD TIMES THERE!:brew:


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade

ALVIN, 1997


----------



## Necks85

The Columbia High School, Class of 85


----------



## Big Mike M

Silverfox1 said:


> Spring High School 1981, FM1960 and Ella Blvd.


When I went there it was called Westfield, class of 96'.


----------



## Pokey

High Island High 78

SHSU 83


----------



## marshmadness

Friendswood High
Didn't learn much but had a good time


----------



## ROBOWADER

Angleton HS, 1991


----------



## Aggiedan

St Thomas H.S. in Houston, 1981


----------



## Redfishr

Ball high...


----------



## catfishcrouch

West Columbia High School...........Class of 1991


----------



## Shooter

Another one for Mt. Carmel class of 1980.


----------



## NicklesOSU

Stephen F. Austin High School
Sugar Land
2002


----------



## explorer21

Jersey Village HS 1989


----------



## jdcotten

Columbia High--Class of 87' (West Columbia) "Go Roughnecks" "State Bound-2010"


----------



## DEG

Brazoswood High School 1978


----------



## roundman

houston technical institute 1973- 1976 learned how to weld there ( was the old san jac on holman near downtown before that, after hti it was a houston community college ,not sure what it is now) , woulda been going to stephen f austin on dumble in houston if i woulda not chose a technical school


----------



## podnuh

Westbury High School '69


----------



## gstanford85

Brazoswood High School, Class of '03


----------



## amerson357

Alief Hastings Class of 1991!!!


----------



## Krash

jdcotten said:


> Columbia High--Class of 87' (West Columbia) "Go Roughnecks" "State Bound-2010"


Class of '84......GO NECKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chew

Conroe High School '88


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

Spring High School 1996 lived off of Aldine Westfield.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Charles H Milby 1979 go buffs


----------



## Loyd

(SBISD) Memorial High School '94.

Barely


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Pasadena High School, 1984 hwell:


----------



## Miss Dixie

Dayton High School...go Broncos

We are cool, we are fine, 'cause we're the class from '89!


----------



## longhorn daddy

Highlands High Fighting Owls -San Antonio Tx -class of 79


----------



## carryyourbooks

Lamar Consolidated High School, 1992 GO STANGS!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Pearland 1990


----------



## Sunbeam

San Angelo High School...... Go Bobcats!!!


----------



## Chase4556

Klein High School.... 2007. I may be the youngest to post?


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Calallen High School Class of '87....Corpus Christi


----------



## truckin_angler

crockett high school austin tx 1993


----------



## chapman53559

Wharton High School '92.


----------



## ratred13

*high school*

Jesse h Jones high School in 1961 . I guess I am the elder statesman.:hairout:


----------



## bigl

Tomball High 64


----------



## rusty2009

Shiner High School 1978


----------



## teamgafftop1

South Caldwell, Hudson, N.C. Class of 1984


----------



## Tall1

Clear Lake High School class of 1987


----------



## Nwilkins

Westbury High School Rebels 1979, The mascot at that time was Johnny Reb holding the Confederate Flag


----------



## therealbigman

Nwilkins said:


> Westbury High School Rebels 1979, The mascot at that time was Johnny Reb holding the Confederate Flag


Bet that Flag been a done deal for awhile.


----------



## westexas

Abernathy High School Class 1986


----------



## Bubbaette

Richard King High School, Corpus Christi 1976. Wow, I feel old.


----------



## trophytroutman

Katy High School 1983


----------



## ComeFrom?

Winston Churchill H.S. San Antonio. 1970

Forty year reunion this year. Old friends!


----------



## TRB

Deer Park High - 1974


----------



## reeltimer

Bellville High class of 86....


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Stephen F. Austin, 1700 Dumble, Houston, Texas

Class of 1972----seems as if I am the 2nd person on here to do so.


----------



## QuarterRoy

Clements HS '89 - Sugar Land, TX

Sam Houston State Univ. '94


----------



## fishtale

Pearland HS Class of 1986!!!


----------



## DirtKat

Samuel Clemens HS '97 Schertz, TX


----------



## vinniepop

Baytown Lee 1984:texasflag


----------



## horned frog

Stroman High School 1988


----------



## HoustonKid

Shallow Minded said:


> Wow, I'm the only one in here that went to Stratford?


Nope, class of 89.


----------



## samarett

*Coldspring TX*

I guess i am the first 2002
Coldspring Oakhurst High School
The First one


----------



## fourSEAsons

Lufkin High School 2010


----------



## bluewatertx

Memorial Mustangs 2000!​ !​ Three year letterman... lost the first round of the playoffs my senior year against baytown lee. We just upset alief taylor... GO STANGS!​ !​ and coach Koch your tha Man!​ !​ Gives me something to have pride in again with the Horn sucking so bad this year!​


----------



## polarpescador

University of Southern Clute AKA Brazoswood
1976


----------



## Nwilkins

Mrschasintail said:


> Westbury Rebels 1985


Found this picture, Bellaire kept trying to steal Johnny, we kept trying to steal they're cardinal, they did cut down our flagpole in 77 or 78


----------



## rsparker67

Gregory-Portland Wildcats! class of '86


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Churchil HS - San Antonio - 1978


----------



## Chuck

Sam Rayburn HS, Pasadena, 1966


----------



## balynd

Deer Park - '05


----------



## IsleSurfChunker

Richfield Springs Central School 'Fighting Indians' 1974


----------



## -D

Conroe High School - 1985

Grew up in East Montgomery County around Grangerland off 3083


----------



## lure

69 Pages and im the first from CROSBY HS class of '03


----------



## TheAnt

What high school did you graduate from, when and what part of town did you grow up in?
Columbia High, West Columbia, TX
West Columbia. Home backed up to a SE city limit barbed wire fence. Right by Liggin's Tanks. SO that's in Briar Meadow. I also lived on Loggins, 417 S. 17th Street (mexican resturant now), another part of Loggins Diive, and earliest I guess on Poppendorf Lane. Ain't many who could tell you where Poppendorf Lane is.


----------



## Chief317

Alvin - class of 1997


----------



## boom!

lure said:


> 69 Pages and im the first from CROSBY HS class of '03


Age 59 and graduated from Crosby in '03? Perhaps that is why. :slimer:


----------



## tooshallow17

Santa fe 2001


----------



## Nathan C

Comeaux 91


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea

Spring Woods 92'

The school started getting bad right after I left. They now have metal detectors.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter

Mayde Creek HS, 1996


----------



## Hooked Up

boomgoon said:


> Age 59 and graduated from Crosby in '03? Perhaps that is why. :slimer:


Maybe they teach that "new math" there:slimer::headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## boom!

Hooked Up said:


> Maybe they teach that "new math" there:slimer::headknock:headknock:headknock


High school was the best 34 years of my life!!!


----------



## Coniption

Victoria High School...

C


----------



## Roper57

*Houston Wheatley*

Houston Wheatley Graduate 1976 and played Basketball. Was on the team that went to Israel and represented The USA.


----------



## snack

*HS*

J F Dobie 1984


----------



## Cool Hand

Victoria High 86'


Home of the fighting Stingrays.


----------



## 24Buds

HC said:


> Nope, class of 89.


91


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

The Conroe High School, 2003


----------



## jhamby7

Sam Rayburn High School in Pasadena class of 2005. Grew up off of Beltway and Fairmont.


----------



## CptnKris

Spring High School, Sprang, TX Class of '99


----------



## C'est Bon

Gregory-Portland Fighting Wildcats...class of '85!!

Hi Rodney!! How are you?!


rsparker67 said:


> Gregory-Portland Wildcats! class of '86


----------



## saltwater_therapy

probably a re-post but


Tidehaven High School, El Maton,TX class of 1997


----------



## jamaicablonde

Class of 1968. Chickasha, Ok. Home of the "Fighting Chicks"


----------



## JWHITE

Alvin High School - 1985


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Memorial HS, Houston, Tx, '04.


----------



## anton

Clear Creek HS, League City, Tx, 08


----------



## Wading Wonder

Victoria High 1995


----------



## Worm Drowner

Northbrook High School, home of the Ragin' Raiders. Class of 1982
Two year letterman in basketball.
Spring Branch neighborhood in Houston.

Bachelor Degree: The University of Texas at Austin - 1986
MBA: The University of Houston - 1990
CPA: 1993

I spent waaaayy too much time studying and not enough fishing!!!!


----------



## wayne57

Roy Miller--Corpus Christi--- Class of '57


----------



## fishinKat

Santa Fe High School '01


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Liberty - 1971


----------



## Notimetofish1

Seguin HS in Seguin Tx - 1983.


----------



## DoublePlay

Humble High School - 1987


----------



## TUNNEL HAND

:brew: West Memphis Sr High School, West Memphis, Arkansas 1963


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Class of 00' - Westfield High School. Unfortunately. hahha.


----------



## FATfisherman

South Houston High School - 1994


----------



## OverUnder

John Foster Dulles -- 1966


----------



## bcavnar

CY-FAIR High School Cypress Tx 
09 B.F.N.D


----------



## Daddy's lil fishin chick

Churchill High School Class of '09 San Antonio


----------



## MikeS2942

79 BIG MAC


----------



## BullRed1

Georgetown High 1986- Georgetown Texas


----------



## Triad_Marine

Poteau High School 
Poteau Oklahoma 
1997


----------



## Team MirrOlure

Robert E Lee HS San Antonio 1983


----------



## SkinnyWaterThreat

Mary Carroll H.S. - Corpus Christi, TX. Class of '99.


----------



## SargentfishR

Weslaco High School, Weslaco, Texas . Class of 1974


----------



## slopoke

North Shore, 1984.


----------



## btreybig

Gregory-Portland High School. Class of '02


----------



## Crow's Nest

Round Rock '80


----------



## WilliamH

Aldine 

Class of '85


----------



## bowfishrp

Columbus High in the large metroplex of Columbus, TX. Class of '88


----------



## ins-man

Galena Park---Class of 1970 GO YELLOW JACKETS


----------



## reel thing

brazosport high class of 68 back when they had great football teams and one high school


----------



## rstyfshooks

Pearland High School 1971


----------



## mad dog

Dulles High school class of 93


----------



## cody520

uvalde 95


----------



## warren2343

Channelview 95. Go falcons


----------



## Porky

John H. Reagan 1970
Lived on Northwood and later on Heights blvd.


----------



## marshhunter

cy woods -09 
first graduating class


----------



## Bimini Twisted

Ross S. Sterling high school (Baytown) 1978


----------



## gunnut

Deer Park '93


----------



## Roger

Milby - '71


----------



## Miles2Fish

Kingwood High School Class of '92....Go Mustangs!


----------



## rsparker67

Gregory-Portland '86


----------



## SSNJOHN

Edna 76


----------



## SmithEC

Pearl High School - Pearl, MS - 1981

This in the old building. Not the new one that Luke Woodham shot up.

.


----------



## Eric007572

Calallen High School - '02


----------



## AggieDad

Northbrook Senior High - Class of '78

AggieDad


----------



## AggieBoomerSchooner

Tarkington High School (Longhorns) - Cleveland, Tx - 1995


----------



## donkeyman

Jersey Village 1992...graduated with honors


----------



## scubatexas

:texasflagBUNA '78:rotfl:


----------



## lure

Hooked Up said:


> Maybe they teach that "new math" there:slimer::headknock:headknock:headknock


My age is wrong on here and i dont know why i cant edit my age im only 25.


----------



## Waterdawg19

O'Connell High - Galveston Class of 2000


----------



## thabeezer

Robert E Lee--Houston 1994


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Not tell'n, but I got out of there as fast as I could, and I can tell you, I'll never go back . . . wg


----------



## bluefin

Westchester '81

Great school but really happy not to live in Houston!


----------



## scott2h2

Coldspring-Jones High School 1987


----------



## Roughneck

Columbia High School, West Columbia, Tx class of 91'


----------



## 100%texan

Lumberton High 1995


----------



## Coach Jordan

Thorndale HS ...1999


----------



## 82cowboys

*kingwood*

Kingwood High School '98
Stephen F. Austin '02


----------



## tdebo_713

*Alvin High School class of 98'*


----------



## GTD

Nederland Class of 86 :cheers:


----------



## pelochas

S.F. Austin High, HISD, 1994 off of Dumble St, always like that name in front of our skool...dumble..lol


----------



## jaycf7

Lumberton High School 2000


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep

Baytown Sterling Class of 1976


----------



## Ditto

St. Thomas H.S. class of '79
Grew up in the Oak Forest area.


----------



## big john o

GED...***


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere

Tuloso Midway '89

Only from TM?


----------



## laguna24

Pearland '94


----------



## A Salt Weapon

Port Neches-Groves 1976! (While the earth was still cooling)


----------



## kemahguy

*High School*

ROSS S STERLING BAYTOWN, TEXAS 1985


----------



## fjm308

Big (IKE) 92


----------



## Buckerup

Cy-Fair 1976


----------



## Buckerup

Cy-Fair 1976


----------



## corykj

TIVY '03, Kerrville


----------



## reeltimer

corykj said:


> TIVY '03, Kerrville


LOL you went to school with my brother's and sister!Man i feel older!


----------



## ReelFun

Arlington HS, LaGrange, NY '78


----------



## TEXAS_REDKILLER

Yoakum High School '94 GO DOGS!! :texasflag


----------



## WillieT

VICTORIA STINGAREE, 1967


----------



## Barbarian

1985 LaGrange HS, Lake Charles, LA


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Liberty High School 2003!


----------



## Aggie Chris

St. Joseph's Academy 1996. Brownsville TX, grew up in Rancho Viejo.


----------



## Buck-horn

Aransas Pass High School Class of1992...


----------



## birdman

Brazoswood 73


----------



## Hollywood1053

Luling High School - 1981


----------



## slopoke

Uvalde Technical, 1986. Majored in Hard Knocks.


----------



## Po boy's

FIGHTING RAMS class of 90 Sarasota FL


----------



## therealbigman

Why the fuc would you move here from florida.


----------



## Gomer 76825

Pleasanton HS 93

Dang this is a long thread


----------



## aggie2013

Bryan High 2009!!!


----------



## baytownboy

Robert E Lee in Baytown class of 1958. Some of use old timers called it Pelly Tech, and yes I'm, a Pelly Rat.!!!!!!!!!! Grew up on South Main in old Pelly opposite side from Fullers Humble Oil (Exxon) filling station and grocery store.


----------



## truckie802

Pasadena, 84


----------



## cva34

*RICEBIRD'S*

ECHS...1963 .....CVA34


----------



## Texas Fishin

BRAZOSWOOD HIGH THE CLASS OF 02


----------



## chiliman

VHS Victoria 1980
Northcrest Gang


----------



## WasabiSS

FHS Class of 93!!!!


----------



## sweenyite

Bay City High School 1996


----------



## Rip

DeQuincy High, DeQuincy La. - Class of 1962


----------



## lowensome1866

Klein Oak '96

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings

Deer Park High School, class of 1974 - last class from the North Campus


----------



## mark07

port lavaca calhoun 1994


----------



## luv2fish

The Original Lutheran High School that was located at Woodridge and I 45.

Class of 1981


----------



## DeerSlayerToo

Pearland High School 1979 (Go Fighting oliers)


----------



## vettaim

Santa Fe 94


----------



## hamsco1

LUTHERAN HIGH SOUTH C/O 84 THE FIGHTING PIONEERS- GREW ON ROSENEATH DRIVE


----------



## tugdriver

Brazosport High School " 1976 "


----------



## 10gajimmie

Alvin 89


----------



## Highside

Berkner H.S. - Richardson, Tx. - 1982


----------



## Low Tide

I must be bored. went through all 810 posts and I'll be the first.
Stafford High class of 88.
Stafford Tx


----------



## ralph7

madison - '71


----------



## PenMakerWillie

McNeil High School out of Round Rock, TX. Class of '05.


----------



## chris8641

Liberty 1994


----------



## Epicurus

_*Calhoun High School of Port Lavaca*_
_*Class of '68*_
_*"Go Sandcrabs.."*_


----------



## old chief

Calhoun High school
Class of 1969


----------



## Mud Cat

Clear Creek High School
Class of 1981

Mont, you need to get on here. We Creek boys need the company..


----------



## Louisiana Longhorn

Rosepine High School (Rosepine, Louisiana)...Class of '90! (but I did start school at James Bowie Elementary, Baytown, Texas.


----------



## gp2394

East Bernard 1979


----------



## Reel Hooker

Pasadena High School...........Class of 1986


----------



## sidedraw

South Houston High School 1977


----------



## fish and grin

Palestine High In 1969


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Incarnate Word Academy (Corpus) 1994

by the skin of my teeth!


----------



## willeye

galena park 1990


----------



## Teamgafftop2

Sherman E. Burroughs H.S., Ridgecrest, CA 1987


----------



## WilliamH

Low Tide said:


> I must be bored. went through all 810 posts and I'll be the first.
> Stafford High class of 88.
> Stafford Tx


Next time just use the "search this thread" feature. :slimer:


----------



## Crab Trap

Spring Branch 72


----------

